# ITV's - Take Me Out



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Was round at my sisters earlier for a catchup & she had this on the TV, so I watched it right the way through & it's an alright show (wouldn't normally watch it but as it was on I just did), it is a little better than 'Blind Date' with Cilla Black.

Paddy McGuinness is quite a funny guy & takes the pee out of some of the girls (light heartedly.)

But gee this woman who is 1 of the 30 potential 'dates' is hot as feck! Her name is Heidi - she is probably the oldest woman on the show...MILF (the rest are slappers IMO)   but feck she's stunning!! :argie:


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

ulriki johnson, you been drinking one to many beers lol


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

s2kpaul said:


> ulriki johnson, you been drinking one to many beers lol


:lol: :lol:

Funnily enough McGuinness did comment to her that she looked like Ulrika Jonsson! 

But seriously it aint Ulrika - just her doppleganger!


----------



## beanheadblue (Oct 26, 2010)

You should go on there mate and try get her on a date HA HA


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

s2kpaul said:


> ulriki johnson, you been drinking one to many beers lol


+1 :lol:


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Warwickshire Detailer said:


> +1 :lol:


+2


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

beanheadblue said:


> You should go on there mate and try get her on a date HA HA


:lol:

I might try and go on there like you say mate (it'd be a laugh), there's at least 2 MILF's there (the other was called Nicky) so they'd be the last 2 with the lights on before I choose which one I'm picking..which would be Heidi! 

:thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I'll confess to having watched this too

It's actually ok, in a lighthearted/slightly trashy sort of way.

It wouldn't be the same show if it wasn't for Paddy.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Agreed Chris, Paddy steals the show tbh! :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Corsa D-Driver said:


>


----------



## ben330 (Aug 8, 2010)

LET THE BANNANA.........SEEEE THE SPLIT!!:lol::lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Let the banger see the mash!! :lol: :lol:


----------

